# Came across couple today



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Suspect the wife will use one on me, but, couldnt turn em down..

1) Colt, I believe Detective special, or New Agent? not sure on the distinction at this time. 38 spl and its lighter than crap.
2) S&W Model 1905 Nickle plated in 32-20


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Suspect the wife will use one on me, but, couldnt turn em down..
> 
> 1) Colt, I believe Detective special, or New Agent? not sure on the distinction at this time. 38 spl and its lighter than crap.
> 2) S&W Model 1905 Nickle plated in 32-20


They have a 12 step process......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

By the way nice finds


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice finds thanks for posting. I always like the looks of the Colts. A nice sized CCW. What year of manufacture would you guess? Is the Smith the same caliber as your recent rifle find?


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like that 05... Love the cal. 32-20 ,, one of my all time favorite cal's.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Know anything about the grips on both of those dovans?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fishingisfun said:


> Nice finds thanks for posting. I always like the looks of the Colts. A nice sized CCW. What year of manufacture would you guess? Is the Smith the same caliber as your recent rifle find?


 Have not had time to look into the colt yet. or the S&W for that matter. The Smith is the same Caliber as my latest rifle. I did order 250 rounds of 32 20... sooo we shall see if they shoot...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MIGHTY said:


> Know anything about the grips on both of those dovans?


I dont believe they are true stag grips but plastic on the colt. The SW grips I dont know. Mother of pearl Id guess


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I dont believe they are true stag grips but plastic on the colt. The SW grips I dont know. Mother of pearl Id guess


I like that 32/20. Have been looking for a hi condition target model, latest 1905HE series I can find. 
They are hard to come by in good condition. Colt is a nice gun too. Appears to be Jay Scott, Armac
grips on it, S&W appears to be real Mother of Pearl. Hard to be 100% sure from pics.


----------

